# average weight for 6 week old am staff/bully mix?



## gbcj (Mar 1, 2012)

rescued 2 3 week old pups when mom stopped feeding them they are now 6 weeks 3 days and at vet today weighed 7.5 and 9 lbs. wats the average weight at this age?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

there really is no average weight. Depending on the parents and bloodlines it can really vary. bullys range in height from 13" to over 21" and in weight from like 50lb to over 100lbs. Judge each pup individually, if there ribs and back bones arent showing they are most likely just fine. pups tend to be chubby lil balls , dont worry about weight unless you think they are skinny. Can you post pics of pups? would love to see them


----------



## gbcj (Mar 1, 2012)

how do i post the pics? lol new to the site. i currently have 4 bullie and wolf hybrid. my male pit tiny is 10 yrs old,angel my oldest rescue is 6 months we found her in dumpster she is 6 months and 48lbs she is blue and white,and the pups precious and sadie are 6 weeks ones brindle and white other is black and white. once figure out pics will definitely post some


----------



## gbcj (Mar 1, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/416948_305567609499082_100001375358634_770171_1038380625_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/426838_305568032832373_100001375358634_770176_1284477763_n.jpg


----------



## gbcj (Mar 1, 2012)

heres the links to the pups


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

aww they are sooo cute. Ya for pictures you have to use photobucket or some site like that. If you copy the IMG code it will show up directly rather then just the links.


----------

